# Wellen/Waves/Farbbänder in Illustrator erstellen?



## Hosian (9. März 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich wüsste gerne, wie ich solche Wellen, Farbbänder oder Waves (wie ihr es auch immer nennen wollt) in Illustrator erstelle? Eine Beispieldatei mit genau den Teilen hängt an.
Ich hoffe inständig *bet*, dass da nix mit dem Verlaufsgitter gemacht werden muss... aber es sieht so aus. Naja, ich bin auf eure Lösungen gespannt.
LG


----------



## smileyml (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie fähig du in AI bist, so versuchen wir es erstmal mit ein paar Stichpunkten, die dich vielleicht schon zum Ergebnis führen:
- Pfade zeichnen ist klar
- die Anneinanderreihung kannst du mit Hilfe der Anlgeichenfunktion umsetzen
- die Farben sehen aus wie "normale" Verläufe gepaart mit ein paar Effekten (z.B Schein nach innen)

Hilft dir das schon ausreichend weiter?

Ansonsten sage doch mal, welches der zahllosen Beispiel näher interessiert.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Hosian (9. März 2011)

Hi,
also, um etwas zu meinem Niveau zu schreiben, ohne dabei rumtönen zu wollen: Ich empfinde mich als Fortgeschrittenen.
Nun zu deine Vorschlägen.
1. Würdest du Pfade, oder Flächen zeichen? (Wahrscheinlich Pfade, sonst kann man den Schein nach innen ja nicht realisieren)
2. Wie bekomm ich denn eine so unregelmäßige eine so unregelmäßige Verteilung der Kopien beim Angleichenwerkzeug hin, so wie im Bild oben mitte? Muss man wahrscheinlich händisch verschieben... oder noch besser, jeden Pfad nochmal editieren (ach, wenn es doch für alles ein Automatismus gäbe  )
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Infos


----------



## smileyml (9. März 2011)

Ich erkenne selbst in der Unregelmäßigkeit eine Regelmäßigkeit und mit zwei verschiedenen Angleichpfaden (grün und pink) und dem obersten als separater Pfad kann man recht schnell ein Grundgeürst erstellen, das man mit Interaktiv-Malen weiter nutzen kann. Den Rest habe ich dann mit Verläufen und Effekten gemacht. Alles in allem ist natürlich etwas mühsam, aber du wolltest ja das Verlaufsgitter bzw. die Verzerrungshülle umgehen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Hosian (5. April 2011)

Hi, Sorry, lange nichts mehr geschrieben...
Wenn du mit dem Angleichen-Tool arbeitest, wie kannst du dann in die Flächen zwischen Start Pfad und Endpfad Effekte einfügen. Die aneinander angeglichenen Pfade werden ja zu einem Objekt, bei dem ich nicht mal die Pfade editieren kann, die die Stufen darstellen.
LG


----------



## smileyml (5. April 2011)

Indem ich das ganze dann umwandle, dann die überflüssigen Pfade lösche und mit Interaktiv-Malen-Werkzeug die Flächen erstelle. Ich deutete das ja auch in meinem letzten Post schon an, wie man dann weiterverfährt.
Und das ist meiner Meinung kein fortgeschrittener Umgang mit den Werkzeugen sondern gehört eher zu den Grundzüge um in Ai zu arbeiten. Da gilt es wohl nochmal das eigene Können in Frage zu stellen oder aber sich richtig einzuschätzen?!

Grüße Marco


----------

